# Colmar - any info



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well I have had a good look around Obernai at this rather festive time of year and it really was a treat. I bought some warm Alscace brew - just to keep me warm you understand. It was lovely. The whole town had lots of lovely smells and so on. I think this market was better than those I have visited in the past such as Brussels, Lille and Brugges. 

Anyway, on the way back next weekend, I am thinking of stopping off at Colmar. There is one review in the database reference the municipal site there. Has anyone else used it? I have Googled it and it does look a bugger to find. 

Russell


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know about the municipal but we took one look at the aire, which was just parking along the side of a very busy road in the centre of town, and legged it.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*colmar*

Have you looked at Gerardmer I believe there is a site right next to the lake and you can have fun going up the col du bonhome and see the balon d'asace? dont forget to stop off and have a nice meal of choucroute for which the region is famous for. One more thing if you are interested in history the WW1 trenches are still visible along the tops of the hills around the area.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We stayed at Colmar this year at Camping de l'Ill, Route de Neuf-Brisach. Tel; 03 89 41 15 94.
Very good for hypermarket and Lidl supermarket. It is also on bus route into Colmar.
Some areas were very wet and possibly not suitable for MH but other parts are hard standing. Facilities were OK but I don't think heated.
If you need more info just ask.
Regards Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Colmar has a big new ( August 2008) supermarket ( Leclerc?) on the outskirts. If you do pass it and decide to go in then beware. It is not very motorhome friendly being a bit more like a UK local Sainsburys with lots of treed off bays. The petrol station part of it has a very narrow exit and we had to fold our mirrors down to get out at all.

There is a good aire at Kaysersberg which, I think, is open all year round and very handy for the village ( very chocolate-boxy).

http://airecampingcar.com/aire_camping_car_gps.php/1703-Kaysersberg

G


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

*colmar*

Hi 
We stayed at a campsite in Turkenheim near Colmar, le Cigogne, the stork. A stork is in residence there. Just a bus ride from Colmar. There is also an Aire outside the campsite but no facilities there. Colmar is beautiful.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello Mattyrodill!  

May I offer a very warm welcome to this forum. You will find a huge range of expertise and experience available at your finger tips. :wink: 

If you need an answer, just ask the question! :roll: 

But be warned, this forum can become addictive. Excuse me for a moment, just popping a pill! :lol: :roll:


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

We visited Colmar last year on the way to Switzerland.

A marvellous place, take your camera to keep a record of the buildings. We spent about six hours looking round, could have spent a few days. Make sure you visit the butchers and the patisserie on the main street, we made gluttons of ourselves sampling their wares.

We managed to park in the main street due to the boss having a disabled parking ticket, and being out of season.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello Russell,

We stayed at Colmar's Alle du Camping at Horbourg-Wihr this year.

Take the D418 east out of Colmar and cross the E25/A35. The campsite is immediately on the right down a lane adjacent to the river.

Perfectly adequate for a couple of nights and the old town is only a swift 15 minutes walk away.

This time of year you probably won't hear the traffic from the E25, unless you sleep with all the windows wide open...!!

HurricaneSmith


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on the minicipal last year and loved it, just built new shower block and right next to river with quite a few hard standings if I remember. 

Caught the bus into town and of course did the train ride around. 

Google earth it and look at the pics on there, gives a great insight. 

Mandy


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Colmar*

 Ciao Russell,
possibly a bit late off the mark, but here are some pictures of the site mentioned in Colmar. I found it very comfortable and well placed. Quality of pics. not great - taken with a mobile phone.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we stayed at the municipal site (jointly for 3 villages) near riquewihr last year. good spot. also, there is an aire in riquewihr.

des

ps loved colmar, but had to make a rapid exit in a violent rain and thunder storm.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

sorry for the late response, but somehow I had missed this thread. Since last year Colmar has an "Aire de stationnement", a dedicated overnight parking place for motorhomes, close to the city centre:

It is at _Avenue du Général de Gaulle_, close to the _Hôpital Pasteur_, just a few walking minutes away from the city centre on the other side of the railway station. Not exactly the most quiet place, though.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's the place we found.

One would not want to overnight there.

Cars and lorries zooming past would shake the van.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We frequently stop at the Municipal in Colmar and find it very good and cheap, but I doubt that it's open at this time of year. The resident storks steal things off you barbecue in the summer!


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi
We stopped at the aire at Kaysersberg and it was ok would say this little village is well worth a visit to. Aire is in the background


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Colmar & district*

 Ciao Kennyo,
it is indeed a lovely spot, but you need to arrive very very early to find a spot on the Aire.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We were in Kaysersberg in mid-September.

The aire is huge and was busy but one can overspill overnight in the adjacent coach park, at least until the tourist buses start arriving at about 10:00.

Lovely restaurants in which to eat out in (?!!).

Very nice swimming pool at the other end of town.

The aire in Riquewihr is very small but it is a lovely little town.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi Russell, we also did Colmar this year, and stayed on the municipal, very good site, and about 10 mins walk in to town.


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Colmar*

We stayed at the municipal this year, excellent site as already reported. Colmar itself is a brilliant town, and we also did the bus tour, had some problems with my contact lenses, went to an optician, couldn't have been more helpful. Also went to Strasbourg on the train from Colmar station, well worth as visit, did the boat trip and took all the sites in as well.


----------

